# germinating in rockwool cubes....



## torchedlh (Oct 16, 2006)

i'm just about to start my first hydro grow. i just received my 20 nirvana seeds (10 WW and 10 bg bud) and i planned to germinate in rockwool cubes (2" variety). i plan on diggint a small 1/4" deep hole and keeping them warm and wet. should i keep them under my lights? (400w mh and 400w hps). lastly, i will drop them into my 6" pots full of hydrton, but i dont know when to do that. lastly, i'll be using an ebb and flow system with gen hydr flora series, should i start using the nutes immediately? half strength? thanks


----------



## god of war (Oct 18, 2006)

u know what, thats a good question. When i was grow lettucce i put the seeds in the rockwool cubes put in my germantion dome and put it uner the hot hawaiin sun. Well the Seeds were FRIED! I checked it one afternoon and it was easly over 90 degrees. I put new seeds and put it in the shade and it grew fine. So yea hope that helped. 

As for the nuts put like a quater. So if its like 1 tsp for a gallon put  1/4 tsp.


----------



## StOnEd-On-NL (Oct 19, 2006)

you dont have to have the seeds under any lights until you see the first signs of life pop out of the cube. If you put them into a propagator and keep them in a warm (but not hot) place, and keep them wet they should germinate quite quick. A good tip is to soak the rockwool in your solution and squeez about 10% of the water out. For nutrients you will want to make sure it is very weak like god of war said, and have the ph level about 5.5 - 5.8


----------



## torchedlh (Oct 19, 2006)

what i ended doing was soaking the rockwool cubes in a water (ph adjusted to 4.5 via lemon) for a few hours. then i drained off the excess water and buried the seeds just below the surface.


----------



## KADE (Oct 19, 2006)

4.5 is way too low. GET IT UP TO 5.8-6.2!!


----------



## torchedlh (Oct 20, 2006)

well what's done is done, the rockwool is still plenty moist so i haven't had to add any more water. i first planted the seeds 3 nights ago and 5 have already sprouted and are now under light. i think i will wait till they are a few inches tall before i move them into my the hydroton and start adding nutes.


----------



## Zarnon (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah dude,   I would echo the ph is too low.  I think Rapid Rooters pwn Rockwool.


----------



## torchedlh (Oct 20, 2006)

ok well how to get the ph of the rockwool cubes up? they're still wet so i dont think i should add water....anyway, this morning i found 4 more sprouts, so all but 2 have sprouted and i put them about 1.5ft away from my 400w hps and 400w mh.


----------



## KADE (Oct 20, 2006)

rapid rooters is just a dirt compound with rooting hormone mixed in.. you could easily do the same if u have rockwool and the rite vitamins around.


----------

